# Is it possible to take a picture of something, and print to scale?



## DadOfThree (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi Folks,


I'm not an expert in the field of photography, but found this forum thinking I could maybe get some advice.


Here's what I'm trying to figure out.  I've put my home up for sale and will be moving out soon.  I have an area in the house that we used to measure the kids growing up.  It's on sheetrock that I can't take off the wall without destroying it.


Is it possible to somehow take a picture of it, and have printed to scale?  It’s about, 1 foot wide and about 5 feet tall.  My thought was, if I can't take it with me, then I can at least try to simulate the memory.


Any advice?


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 12, 2019)

Yes look at your spellings.... a 1 foot wife..... I see a slap heading your way...
Take lots of photos of the height mark. Some of all of it others in 30 cm/1foot sections. Have a standard rule or tape rule in the pic one set with tape rule one without
Then either take pics to a print shop or print at home  using images with tape inane size re size until you get the correct size the rule in the image matches the tape/rule
Then you can resize the pics without the rule in .... 
that’s the only I can think of at the moment


----------



## Designer (Nov 12, 2019)

DadOfThree said:


> Any advice?


You probably can get a large print made of the wall, but if you have not actually sold the house yet, get a drywall contractor to cut out that section and repair the wall.  Paint the room afterward.  Since I've done drywall, that is how I would do it.  

To photograph the wall, get back as far as you can, and use the longest lens that will get the entire section in the frame.  You want even, flat light, without any glare.  Take the file to your local Staples or whatever place that will do large prints.  Frame for hanging.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 12, 2019)

Above are both good option.

May I suggest on the next house paint a piece of trim and attach it to the wall/doorway. Then you can remove it with minimal repairs.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 12, 2019)

Drywall isn't concrete... it can be repaired easily.  I'd suggest you contact a good drywaller and try 'taking it with you'.


----------



## RVT1K (Nov 12, 2019)

480sparky said:


> Drywall isn't concrete... it can be repaired easily.  I'd suggest you contact a good drywaller and try 'taking it with you'.



Except then you will have to worry about matching the paint.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 12, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Drywall isn't concrete... it can be repaired easily.  I'd suggest you contact a good drywaller and try 'taking it with you'.
> ...



Paint the whole room.  It's usually not much more, and is a selling point.  Win-win.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2019)

To answer your question in one word, yes. But I myself think it would be better to cut out the drywall section, patch the wall, and then repaint the whole room. It won't cost that much, and having the actual piece of drywall will be worth it , if only for sentimental value.


----------



## RVT1K (Nov 13, 2019)

So we've gone from taking and blowing up a picture to tearing down and replacing sheetrock and painting....


----------



## Designer (Nov 13, 2019)

Regarding your desire to have the photograph printed to scale; yes, it can be done, but just having the photograph at any scale would (in my opinion) be adequate for a keepsake.  

Are you thinking of continuing the marking process from where you left off?


----------



## petrochemist (Nov 13, 2019)

Designer said:


> Regarding your desire to have the photograph printed to scale; yes, it can be done, but just having the photograph at any scale would (in my opinion) be adequate for a keepsake.
> 
> Are you thinking of continuing the marking process from where you left off?


I'd be inclined to agree as long as the scale is known. A tape measure alongside the marks & included in the same shot(s) would be good.
If desired the whole height could be shot (including the tape measure) & stitched together to make a panorama. This can be printed to the original size if you feel the need at some time in the future. I've had panoramic shots printed professionally that came out over 12' long - finding a suitable spot to display it proved much more difficult!


----------



## pocketshaver (Nov 20, 2019)

Its easier to just cut the section of dry wall out.  far easier.

To do this as a photo, all you would need to do is take a really good photo of it. Find a company or person using the latest version of autocad.

All they would need to do is import the photo, put it into a pre made border, and have a printer that can print off drawings of custom length.

That is not a hard thing to do, the printers used by these companies can print out a 4' wide drawing with a length that is only actually limited by paper source. Wether individual sheets, or if it runs off of a paper roll.


----------

